# Be alert - Britain needs Lerts



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Team, I've unticked all my notifications, but still get alerts when mods delete one of my posts.

Mods can delete whatever they want and I'm fine with that, it's their job. I'm also fine with not wanting to know when they do. Is there some way I can switch them off that I've overlooked? - entirely possible, knowing my rather weak computer skills.

Man thanks in advance.

B


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

Put the mods on ignore?


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

That's a bit harsh - I actually have nice conversations with some of them so wouldn't want to do that.

What I'm seeking may not be possible, fair enough, but if it is then I'd like to toggle it accordingly.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2020)

You seem to have disabled my lerts! . I'm not getting them or if I do it's something which I haven't been on for a while .


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Team, I've unticked all my notifications, but still get alerts *when mods delete one of my posts.*
> 
> Mods can delete whatever they want and I'm fine with that, it's their job. I'm also fine with not wanting to know when they do. Is there some way I can switch them off that I've overlooked? - entirely possible, knowing my rather weak computer skills.
> 
> ...



Don't upset the Mods, and hence, don't get your posts deleted ?


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

I didn't think I'd upset them, certainly didn't intend to upset them, and have no issue at all with a post being deleted. I've got more important things to stress over than a post being deleted. I'm totally cool with it.

I simply don't want to know when a mod does so. I'll figure it out easily enough when I see my inane ramblings are no longer there.

If there is some greater issue then a mod is always extremely welcome to have a polite discussion, and some cheerily do. some of the mods are genuinely lovely people and I do chat with them (I'm not suggesting the other Mods aren't also jolly lovely, only that I've never chatted to them!)

But all that is an aside. I just don't want a dose of Lerts.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Dec 2020)

@Drago - I think you get an Alert because, when we Delete or Edit a post, there is a box we can tick to "Notify author of this action. Reason:....' with the reason for Deletion inserted. We sometimes tick this to explain/as a courtesy.  

If you don't want to be informed, we'll try to remember !
HTH 

[... goes looking for Drago posts to Edit, Delete, otherwise mess with... ]

[... gives up under sheer weight of numbers ]


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

[This post left intentionally blank]


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Oh bless you Monsigneur Scoosh.

Obviously, if I'm well out of line I expect a PM instructing me to bend over and accept a good thrashing and wouldn't bicker over such matters.

It's just the Lerts. For some reason I see a Lert and panic, almost like seeing the "no brakes" warning light pop up on the dashboard while doing 70 on the motorway. Totally irrational, but there you go.


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I didn't think I'd upset them, certainly didn't intend to upset them, and have no issue at all with a post being deleted. I've got more important things to stress over than a post being deleted. I'm totally cool with it.
> 
> I simply don't want to know when a mod does so. I'll figure it out easily enough when I see my inane ramblings are no longer there.
> 
> ...



Yes I have a lert, but I am in Cognito at present with limited internet.


----------



## byegad (20 Dec 2020)

You mention the chronic shortage of lerts, but don't forget the wares, I find they are often forgotten.


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2020)

byegad said:


> You mention the chronic shortage of lerts, but don't forget the wares, I find they are often forgotten.



Is Byegad Towers sufficiently supplied with Round Tuits?


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't upset the Mods, and hence, don't get your posts deleted ?



This !!!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Dec 2020)

I didn't have Drago down as a first world problems kind of guy!


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

I'll admit its weird, bizzare, and utterly irrational, but for some reason the moment I see that alert marker I nearly have a coronary. Utter daft, but the only way to avoid stupid momentary panics is to switch them off.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I'll admit its weird, bizzare, and utterly irrational, but for some reason the moment I see that alert marker I nearly have a coronary. Utter daft, but the only way to avoid stupid momentary panics is to switch them off.


I have had the same thing!

It is usually when a subject has gone seriously off topic and the mods slash away to restore thread purity.

A simple message in the thread itself would do...


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I'll admit its weird, bizzare, and utterly irrational, but for some reason the moment I see that alert marker I nearly have a coronary. Utter daft, but the only way to avoid stupid momentary panics is to switch them off.


Or don't get a post deleted, go on I dare you, nay double dare you don't get a post deleted for the rest of the year.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> [This post left intentionally blank]




Appendix F.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2020)

Does anyone else remember that @Drago woman, had a couple of spells on here, I think she was called Bernard....


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Or don't get a post deleted, go on I dare you, nay double dare you don't get a post deleted for the rest of the year.


Well quote frankly I don'tmlike you attitude. Did Momma not give you enough attention as a child, or were you dropped on your head? In my opinion you should...hold on a minute...I see what you did there! Very good!


----------



## dodgy (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> knowing my rather weak computer skills.


I'm sure you said you were in some kind of high tech crime unit in the police at one time, should we be worried?


----------



## byegad (21 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is Byegad Towers sufficiently supplied with Round Tuits?


Plenty, sadly the holes they are meant to go into are invariably pentagons, or triangular.
We're currently making lots of mends, to settle the many family feuds we seem to have acquired.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2020)

My lerts still aren't working very well .
I must be lertless !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2020)

*Mod note:*

Thread (amusing as it is in places) has run out of puff and is now closed.

I will alert @Drago of course.


----------

